# Do you ever worry about the baby bouncing around too much?



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, I know I'm neurotic, but please humor me. Yesterday I put my two toddlers in the double jogging stroller and then wore my 12 wk old in the Kozy and we went on a 3 mile walk. The whole time we were walking, I noticed that my ds bounced when I walked and I was worrying about his little brain getting bounced around. Can someone reassure me that this kind of shaking and bouncing is okay?

On another note, he loves the rocking and bouncing, he went right to sleep when he got tired. And I just love the versatility of this carrier, I had him facing out for the first leg of our walk and he was as happy as a clam watching the world go by, then when he got tired and fussy later, I turned him inward and he fell right to sleep against my chest. And we were gone a long time, and my back, shoulder, and neck felt fine when we got home. This after years of trying slings and getting the worst neck and shoulder pain. I'm so thrilled to have something that works!

I loved having him snug against me like that, I felt so close to him like when he was in the womb.







I think we need a wrap carrier next, when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

I wouldnt worry about your baby bouncing around. When he was in your womb he was getting bounced about like that all the time.

Its all part of why babies like being carried so much, its a rhythm and bounce and a snug feeling they are used to, just like being back inside Mama.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

ITA with Becky









Are you concerned about shaken baby syndrome? I am pretty sure that only occurs when the baby's head is thrown back and forth, sort of like whiplash. Not just being bounced.


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

Speaking from my own experience DD loved the natural sway and rock of walking. When she was too young to really support her own head I was specifically careful to pay attention that her head wasn't jostled too much. (A well placed hand or a carrier that snuggled against her back and head was more than enough.)

It sounds like things should be fine. Kudo's for getting out and walking with THREE kiddo's in tow. Woo wee!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, shaken baby syndrome is what concerns me.

The only problem I have with the Kozy, is that as I walk, the straps wouldn't be as tight over time, and I'd have to stop and tighten them and retie them again. Maybe I'm not tying them tight enough in the first place, I don't know (when I'm tying it around in front of him, I don't want to tie it so tight that I'm smooshing him, kwim?), but I found that it was only with continuous walking that it was getting loose. Just trotting around a store, they wouldn't loosen like that. Anyway, while walking, whenever the straps would loosen, he'd be a little lower and my hips move when I walk and the bottom of him would be closer to my hip area and so he'd get jostled everytime I took a step. I don't know if I just need to be very careful to keep him tightened up high on my chest or if I just shouldn't wear him for long, faster walking.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

nicandboys, having the same issue with my sling ... it loosens and then I tighten it and it loosens and then I tighten it and ... you get the point. And I try to keep the baby high enough so that the head is pretty firmly against me ... but then I'm overweight, so am jiggling a lot as it is







IYKWIM ...

I worry about this. A lot.

Nothing bad has come of it with my other kids ... but it's why I started a thread about exercising (walking) with a sling ... just worry about holding the baby without hurting the baby ... and someone on that thread posted my worst nightmare, too, about someone going jogging with a baby in a Baby Bjorn and the little one getting Shaken Baby Syndrome. Which is pretty stupid, okay, jogging with a baby in a carrier, I guess that's obvious, but still.

Terminally neurotic am I.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Terminally neurotic am I.










Well, it's a consolation to know I'm not the only neurotic one, so at least we have each other. :LOL I've come to the conclusion that I'll still use the Kozy as much as possible- while doing chores aorund the house, or shopping in a store, but I don't think I'm comfortable walking at a faster, steady pace like that again with a 12 wk old on me. I'll probably go for walks like that with him in the Kozy when he's older and has good head control and therefore less chance of bouncing his brain around.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Try tying your kozy with the knot under the baby's but. It should stay put better that way.
Merpk, what kind of sling are you using? Maybe we can figure out what's causing the slippage.

I have seen a mom walking for exercise with her baby facing out asleep in the Bjorn, and the baby's head was totally over to the side and bouncing pretty hard. That is just stupid, IMO. The baby's head needs to be supported. In a sling if you were using a cradle or semi-reclining cradle hold, the baby's head would be supported, and you should have it snug to your body so that there's very little swinging going on.


----------



## azbrowneyedgirl (Jun 16, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't worry much about your baby's head. I have also seen those people with the Bjorn's who put their baby facing out. I saw one Dad who's little one fell asleep facing out and had his head hanging down. Instead of turning him around guess what he did? He took off his hat and hung it on the baby's head. At least he was being sun-safe







.

All the info I've read says that a little movement of the baby's head and neck can actually help them develop the muscles better so they are stronger. But, at 12 wks. you're right, it might be a little much at a fast walk. But in a month or two I'd try again!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Tupelo, am now using a Maya Wrap.

With my other kids I used an OTSBH (went through several, actually :LOL) and actually always had cloth diapers strategically placed in the sling to ... whatever, hold them up, fill in empty & loose space, block the rings from their little heads, wipe the sweat from my head :guilt or whatever ...

Maybe I should be using the cloths in the sling somehow? But the Maya pulls so tight ... maybe that's my problem, pulling it too tight that I can't ... what? Am not sure what I'm trying to say, but am feeling like there's a solution. Meaning a solution to that "too bounced around" feeling.

Not meaning to hog/derail this thread ... hoping the OP forgives ...


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

With the MW, you can always tuck the tail behind the baby's head to pad the rings and give additional support. If the baby is up high and tight, it seems like there's not much bouncing going on. How old is the baby? Have you looked at the instructions for the semi-reclining position in the MW on tbw.com? Look under "Using Your Sling" under articles. It's the last article on the page. It shows how to use the tail for support. I find that the baby doesn't move around or bounce too much in that position. Hmm,
As for slipping, usually the tail being bunched up in the rings will cause the MW to slowly slip, because it holds the rings slightly open. Make sure the tail is nice and spread out with the edges of the fabric at the outer edges of the tail.
Hth!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Tupelo Honey said:


> Try tying your kozy with the knot under the baby's but. It should stay put better that way.
> 
> 
> > I do the knot under the butt when he's facing in, but when he's facing out, he feels kind of "top heavy" (can't think of another way to put it), but like he could flop forward more easily, so I like to knot it around him to help hold him back against me more. Does that make sense?


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh, I see. I didn't realize he was facing out. I would not go on that kind of walk with the baby facing out. I don't think there is enough support for the head and neck that way. It may be an ok poition for more liesurely activities, but really I think facing in is a more supportive position. Maybe if the baby doesn't like facing in, you could try the high back carry, where he can see over your shoulder.


----------

